# gingerbread root



## strickdaddy (Oct 6, 2011)

Can some one tell me how to get this to download to my phone instead of my sd card please?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

not sure what you mean


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

"strickdaddy said:


> Can some one tell me how to get this to download to my phone instead of my sd card please?


Welcome to rootz! If you downloaded the d3 root method aka Pete's root tools plug your phone into your computer and take that file and install it on your computer. The program cannot be run from the phone. Here is a link with all the info and explanations on it

www.rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6199-How-to-ROOT-or-UNROOT-your-Droid-X


----------

